# Boat Launch Etiquette



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Snapped a photo of this yesterday at a very crowded boat launch in G.B. as I was walking back from down the road where I had to park my trailer.

3 spaces... I understand you're worried about your new truck, but please pay for a slip or dry storage. It's a real inconvenience to fellow boaters.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What a jerk.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Corvette parking at it's finest, they could care less about anyone else !


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Dang.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I saw a lot of that when I was down there last month, some people just aren't very courteous, blowing no-wake zones, running full throttle 40' from my boat while I was in a no-wake zone. guys pulling in with bigger boats and not following the arrows and just blocking the middle of the launch parking lot.
I was kind of surprised, most boaters are usually nice.

Kevin


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe that is the best he could do backing in. Someone should have left a note offering to teach him how to park a truck with a trailer


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

flcaptainbill said:


> Maybe that is the best he could do backing in. Someone should have left a note offering to teach him how to park a truck with a trailer


Not a chance... that's oriole beach ramp... the parking spot is damn near wider than the ramp!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

flcaptainbill said:


> Maybe that is the best he could do backing in. Someone should have left a note offering to teach him how to park a truck with a trailer


...or maybe one of his youngins/wife, girlfriend etc. parked while he was tending to the recently-launched vessel? Dunno.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I say we start a thread with pictures.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

John B. said:


> Not a chance... that's oriole beach ramp... the parking spot is damn near wider than the ramp!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Never been there but figured I'd dive them the benefit of the doubt. 

If the owner is on the forum you could have accomplished the same thing only taking up one space. Looks like some kind of structure at the right of the pic with plenty of space behind it. Back in and hug the stricture.

If you are here, are a new owner and would like some pointers for backing, post up and ask for some help. There are a bunch of good folks here that are willing to help.

If you are a member here and are just an A-Hole, keep parking like that and you are guaranteed to get your truck f'd up. Someone will try and squeeze into the space to the left of you and we all know what will happen.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Kevin B said:


> I saw a lot of that when I was down there last month, some people just aren't very courteous, *blowing no-wake zones*, running full throttle 40' from my boat while I was in a no-wake zone. guys pulling in with bigger boats and not following the arrows and just blocking the middle of the launch parking lot.
> I was kind of surprised, most boaters are usually nice.
> 
> Kevin


I hate this more than anything.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Kinda like my little annoyance yesterday evening on the river. Decide to go run the boat and hit some sloughs a couple hrs before dark. Get to the ramp and a guy just back his trailer down to load up. 20 min later I finally back my boat down. Between driving off in the boat, then taking 15 min to tie it down I was about to blow. Put your boat on the trailer and get the hell out of the way.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

He/she parked like that on purpose, both units are too much in-line for having trouble backing up.
He/she thought their rig would hangout into the parking lot too much so they parked it like that.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Ya But*



johnsonbeachbum said:


> He/she parked like that on purpose, both units are too much in-line for having trouble backing up.
> He/she thought their rig would hangout into the parking lot too much so they parked it like that.


 
Ya But they could have accomplished the same thing buy just backing it in straight into one spot and putting the trailer in the grass, rather then tying up 3 spots. IMHO
that is how I would have done it anyway.

Kevin


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

Starting a thread with pics would be fun and a great idea, not to start trouble outside the forum with vandalism but as sheer embarrassment to those who do care about being seen in public and be known as the "trailer tyrant" or some other idiotic name. Also think we should start a thread on "on water etiquette". I had 2 boats on Saturday in the pass (Pensacola) that did not know how to park a boat near a wreck protruding the surface with factoring current, wind, tide, sway effect, etc. I only had a 3 hour window to fish in as I got on the water at 6 and had to be out by 9 and spent most of my time worrying if these 2 boats were going to wreck themselves on the north jettie as they parked on the wrong side for the current and ran over the top, catching their outboard on the rocks, as well as both boats anchoring right inline with my anchor and landing right on top of me leaving no room to pull up anchor without them being in the way. :no::thumbdown:


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

I was fishing in Pensacola bay last weekend, and I had a boat come so close i thought they were going to snag my anchor line. I wanted to throw my line at their boat so bad. They all just sat on the boat and stared at me. There are inconsiderate people everwhere you go. As a matter of fact i was nervous to back out. I let the boat drift away from them for a few minutes when it was time to leave.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

In my younger days, that Ass-wipe would of had 4 flat trailer tires to worry about when he came back in. 
If he is capable to back down the ramp, he sure as Hell could do a better job of parking.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

He is obviously a rookie. I could have blocked 4 spaces with a rig like that. But then I'm a perfectionist.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Obviously he is a Democrat.*

Democrats expect to be catered to and to hell with everybody else. If you don't believe me, watch folks leave shopping carts just anywhere in a parking lot. If they have a bumper sticker it will usually be an Obama sticker.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

captken said:


> Democrats expect to be catered to and to hell with everybody else. If you don't believe me, watch folks leave shopping carts just anywhere in a parking lot. If they have a bumper sticker it will usually be an Obama sticker.


 You forgot entitled, demanding, and greedy. LOL :whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It was my Nephew, first time launching and boating by himself. Worried bout Dad's truck.*

*We will get him learned.*

*Thanks for not slicing the tires*


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Kevin B said:


> I saw a lot of that when I was down there last month, some people just aren't very courteous, blowing no-wake zones, running full throttle 40' from my boat while I was in a no-wake zone. guys pulling in with bigger boats and not following the arrows and just blocking the middle of the launch parking lot.
> I was kind of surprised, most boaters are usually nice.
> 
> Kevin


If this was in Orange Beach it was because the dumba$$ engineer that had the signs installed has never pulled a boat... the natural flow was disrupted due to the signs being reverse of where they should have been... so according to his signs you pull into the ramp head on and then back in at a angle blind... i had no trouble in either direction.. but most had trouble and this made a 2 boat launch into a 1 boat most of the time... so i would pull in the WRONG way when towing larger boats... the no wake areas with people that dont know what idle speed is get yelled at... ussually followed by my choice name for every offender of any type.. DOUCHE BAG...lol


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *It was my Nephew, first time launching and boating by himself. Worried bout Dad's truck.*
> 
> *We will get him learned.*
> 
> *Thanks for not slicing the tires*


Figured someone on here would know the "perp"!!  I tried to be sensitive when posting, knowing that. I am no tire slicer, it takes way more than that to get me upset. I just posted it in case others did it. Launches are getting more packed every summer and people need to be mindful. He's lucky some a-hole drunk ******* didn't show up without a parking spot, though. It is a beautiful truck.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> Figured someone on here would know the "perp"!!  I tried to be sensitive when posting, knowing that. I am no tire slicer, it takes way more than that to get me upset. I just posted it in case others did it. Launches are getting more packed every summer and people need to be mindful. He's lucky some a-hole drunk ******* didn't show up without a parking spot, though. It is a beautiful truck.


Cool! what's his political affiliation ??:whistling:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BILL MONEY said:


> If this was in Orange Beach it was because the dumba$$ engineer that had the signs installed has never pulled a boat... the natural flow was disrupted due to the signs being reverse of where they should have been... so according to his signs you pull into the ramp head on and then back in at a angle blind... i had no trouble in either direction.. but most had trouble and this made a 2 boat launch into a 1 boat most of the time... so i would pull in the WRONG way when towing larger boats... the no wake areas with people that dont know what idle speed is get yelled at... ussually followed by my choice name for every offender of any type.. DOUCHE BAG...lol


The no wake issue while putting in and taking out is what bothers me the most. It's awful in Bayou Texar. (Well, that and people who park their cars in spaces designated for boat trailers.)

I'm a patient person and can deal with folks fiddling around with stuff before and after they launch as long as they make an honest effort at it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I do not miss this part of boating. That being said, this person has ZERO respect for others. Good job posting, and good job not messing with his stuff.:thumbsup: It would be cool to block him while doing some overnight fishing!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> I do not miss this part of boating. That being said, this person has ZERO respect for others. Good job posting, and good job not messing with his stuff.:thumbsup: It would be cool to block him while doing some overnight fishing!


Why would that be "cool"?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

captken said:


> Democrats expect to be catered to and to hell with everybody else. If you don't believe me, watch folks leave shopping carts just anywhere in a parking lot. If they have a bumper sticker it will usually be an Obama sticker.


I once saw a couple of female Obama supporters unload the stuff out of their cart into their car trunk, turn around and push the cart as hard as they could. It flew across the parking lot and hit a truck bumper. This was in the Shoe Station parking lot.
That guy was lucky as heck that somebody didn't key his truck. Happens all the time. Just takes the wrong person to not be able to find a parking spot.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

What about the FWC guy who decides to check peoples fish at the ramp before they get out of the water, when there are a dozen boats waiting to get out of the water. Then proceeds to freak out because "I'm trying to hide fish".... the guy didn't know what a ruby lip was.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

next time call the cops...That's worth a ticket...It's our duty to educate the uneducated!!! 911 non emergency next time!!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

captken said:


> Democrats expect to be catered to and to hell with everybody else. If you don't believe me, watch folks leave shopping carts just anywhere in a parking lot. If they have a bumper sticker it will usually be an Obama sticker.


No doubt he was a republican ....Banana Tom wouldn't have no democrate for a nephew!!!......Shopping cart sensitive?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *It was my Nephew, first time launching and boating by himself. Worried bout Dad's truck.*
> 
> *We will get him learned.*
> 
> *Thanks for not slicing the tires*


Kudos to you Tom for owning up. :thumbsup: 

"Originally Posted by *DragonSlayer*  
_I do not miss this part of boating. That being said, this person has ZERO respect for others. Good job posting, and good job not messing with his stuff.:thumbsup: It would be cool to block him while doing some overnight fishing!_

Why would that be "cool"? 

Don't you know that 2 wrongs make a right?????


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> next time call the cops...That's worth a ticket...It's our duty to educate the uneducated!!! 911 non emergency next time!!!


There is no 911 Non-Emergency, please don't tell us you are one of those people that's calls 911 when you lock your keys out of your car!:blink:


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*parking*

I parked my trailer and truck at Navy Point one time and my right trailer tire was over the line that marks the parking spots off. I got a $35 ticket . The bad thing was I was on the end of the row and there wasn't another parking spot on that side. That guy in the original post would have gotten nailed and rightfully so


----------



## JustnCase (May 25, 2012)

just call the GB police, they'll ticket for improper parking I'm sure and he'll stop being an arse hopefully. With an F250 and my trailer, parking space is a premium, guys like this are clueless and thinking of no one but themselves. Next time, just park in front of him. He'll get the message one way or another.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *It was my Nephew, first time launching and boating by himself. Worried bout Dad's truck.*
> 
> *We will get him learned.*
> 
> *Thanks for not slicing the tires*


I feel for you LOL. I had a friend back me down and park my trailer over the winter. We played at the beach and then drove the boat around GB to my lift in Polyneasean Ilse. When I cam back to get it the next day it was much worse. He had it jack-knifed so bad it probably took up 4 spaces. I should have checked before we left. He had a straight line 20' back up to launch me and got all sideways doing that. Fortunately it was winter and hardly anyone else was using the ramp.


----------

